# east harbor update



## j_blocker1

plenty of crazy carp dudes oout, so are the bugs, if your going take some sun screen, didn't see any catching just alot of talking 

oh yeah the walleye are in farily well in lake not to far west of the carp group



Jason


----------



## TimJC

how many people are there? I know how the BSing usually keeps their lines from hitting the water. I'll see you all there tomorrow. I'll be bringing about 100 of these if they all fit into the cooler


----------



## j_blocker1

I'd say there were 10-12 fishing at 3 with afew more drifting in as i was leaving, gonna be a good turn out

J


----------



## TimJC

heading out the door now. I'll be there in less than 4 hours...


----------



## JimG

Just returned from spending the morning with Shawn learning about carp. Nice turnout well over 20 people fishing that I could figure, seeing they were spread out. Saw one carp caught while I was there and they were hoping for a wind change to get better.
Not knowing much about carp and going around visiting the guys I sure found it interesting. Everyone should check out one of these events for it sure is no seat of the pants group for sure.
JimG


----------



## Lundy

I stopped by this morning for a while. Talked to Shawn for a long time asking a lot of questions and getting some great information. The way these guys carp fish is a science, very, very technical. 

Two highlights of the morning was getting to meet Bob and chat a while and finally getting to meet Scott "flatheadmaniac" . Scott was great, very nice and extremely informative with all of my questions. He and I had some runs in on the boardfs in times past but I had never meet him face to face. I wouldn't mind fishing with him anytime.

I didn't see any fish caught while I was there but understand that quite a few were caught during Friday night.

One shock, that almost did me in was returning to my hotel in Pt. Clinton last night after fishing with lewis, I walked into the lobby and who is standing there.....CATKING!!!!, in my hotel, CHECKING IN!!!!!!. Good to see you again Rick.

Kim


----------



## j_blocker1

back again from the lake, seemed as if everyone had fish on or had one too the bank through the day. It was nice to see everyone again. More and more fish were showing up towards dusk with more than a few being landed.

J


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! just returned from East Harbor. A very good turnout,and just talked to cwcarper at 10:30 this evening and the carp are hitting. 20 pounder a few over 18 I believe, and some smaller ones were caught when I left   . Anyways, GREAT FOOD, GREAT TIME !!! Saw all the old guys, met ShoreBoundOne and his wife. Very nive to finally meet you Mitch  I'll add more tomorrow, tired, but I will say this. What's the chances of driving 200 miles, and having Lundy show up while I was getting a room  I swear to god, these 'eye guys just keep trackin DA KING !!! to see if they can obtain a few more hints on fishin the big lake.......JEEZE US !!!!!!!!! I'm still stuffed by all the food we had. CATKING ( I got one 5 pound carp)


----------



## flathunter

Yes Kim Scott is a very nice guy!


----------



## catking

Just talked to cwcarper again this morning. The carp were really hitting last night. I think he said somebody caught around 15 or so  We all will get a full report probably tonight or tomorrow. First carp outing of the year was a HUGE success. Thanks to ALL involved in these special outings. There were a few guys from Illinois, Michigan, Pennslyvania and of course Ohio. Tpet cooked up a cajun dish with schrimp and crayfish, Mishio did some buffalo wings,carpless had some great beans, Richie from CAG brought some sasuages ,Trevor from Michigan grilled some Jalepeno peppers wrapped with bacon and stuffed with cheese   EVERYBODYS dish was super. Thanks again guysand gals.........CATKING !!!


----------



## PAYARA

just returned from the event,great fishing,loads of
action for everybody but myself   (had 2 small
ones last night)there was lOADS of fish caught,but nothing
too big,a few even 20's were the biggest so far when i left.anyway,was great seeing everybody again,was great to BS with everybody (which i did more of than fishing  ).and meeting new people.these outing are always fun.bring on West Branch


----------



## RiverRat

undefinedGreat turn out guys...Great to meet J blocker, Lundy & JimG for the first time.
Kim...lol...i told ya i was'nt a bad guy, guess ya had to find out in person...i would love to share a bank, boat or stream wading with you anytime buddy, just name the day.

Shawn..thanks for putting together such a great time..i ended up with 16 carp & 19lbs was my biggest of the event.

Scott


----------

